
Move fast and break things or Bait and Switch or Just lie, because who cares - nilanjanmishra
https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/12/14/bank-analyst-rips-robinhoods-new-savings-accounts-says-regulators-may-get-involved.html
======
nilanjanmishra
Is this typical of startups that are funded by "insiders"?

------
just_myles
If the 3 percent interest things is true, then sure.

~~~
nilanjanmishra
I'm not sure what "true" means in your statement. But assuming it's about
getting 3% interest on your deposit. Would it also be ok if the company went
under and you lose all your money because they weren't insured? is that risk
worth the 3%? Maybe or maybe not. But I'm gonna assume you'd like to know
there is a risk before you deposited any cash in that account.

